# Dog Training Hog Pens Only?????



## Lilrock (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of any hog pens for training only?  There is one guy in mid-east ga that has a pen with wild hogs that he lets us train in, but was wondering if any others possible west ga side.  Its a three hour drive to the one that my buddy takes his hogs to.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Nov 3, 2010)

wouldnt be giveing locations out, i would pm the locations!!!


----------



## MULE (Nov 3, 2010)

If they are tested is 100% legal.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL.....yeah.....people go outta their way to test a piggy.


----------



## MULE (Nov 3, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> LOL.....yeah.....people go outta their way to test a piggy.


LOL, yea all the bay pens are tested up here, not to mention the guys that supply them to the bay pens. .............oh, wait they don't have those legally in Florida do they?

Its really not that hard. Dept of Ag is pretty easy to deal with up here.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 4, 2010)

MULE said:


> Its really not that hard. Dept of Ag is pretty easy to deal with up here.


they claim to to be ready and willing...at least the nice lady that came in here once said they were...i have her contact info if anybody needs it


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 7, 2010)

I`d like to get a PM of the pens too.
Hey wolfpack. You still wanting to breed your cat to my Hank. He`s getting on a bit and I`d like a pup from him


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 7, 2010)

Would have liked too but I just recently got her spayed last week.  Decided after her three litters I would give her a break and just hunt her.  I got 3 female pups on stand by to carry on the bloodline, only if they hunt good.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Nov 8, 2010)

Kewl. Keep in touch


----------



## CJ Warren (Nov 9, 2010)

i would like to get a pm too of a place near middle ga or north ga. i got some dogs i am wanting to train. just dont know of anywhere. any body know if there is that one still above commerce?


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 10, 2010)

I am looking for some bay pen to up in north GA or in SC... pm me the info to


----------

